# Paddling Survey for Thesis



## ranchman44 (Apr 16, 2009)

Joe go to Arkansas Canoe club web site and there are a huge aray of women that are at the high end of paddling


----------



## ccgornjak (Sep 2, 2011)

*Constraints to becoming an "amazing" kayaker....*

Living in Wisconsin is my biggest contraint. Other constraints are lack of water flow, lack of features to practice and lack of time to travel if there is water. It's difficult to play hard every other weekend and expect to become amazing.


----------



## Kendi (May 15, 2009)

ccgornjak said:


> It's difficult to play hard every other weekend and expect to become amazing.


Ain't that the truth!


----------

